# Venison Scrapple & Fried Potatoes



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2013)

Got a new Batch of Venison Scrapple, and it tastes as good as always!!

Thought you guys would like to see a Pic or 2.

Enjoy,
Bear



Got 4 blocks like the one in front (about 5 pounds each):
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSC04773.jpg.html


Frying thin slices, nice & crispy on the outside:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSC04777.jpg.html


We never have Scrapple without Pan Fried Taters (in Butter):
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSC04774.jpg.html

__________________


----------



## themule69 (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks MY T TASTY.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello Bear.  I gotta tell ya, I had to google that.  Scrapple is somethin I have never seen or heard of.  But anything that looks that good gotta be on tha to do list!  Thanks for sharin.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## turnandburn (Jun 28, 2013)

venison scrapple you say??...looks good bear!  scrapple...definitely a PA thing. lol.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 28, 2013)

A neighbor of ours treated us to some Scrapple a few years back.  Love that with the fried "taters"!  Yumm

Kat


----------



## themule69 (Jun 28, 2013)

Scrapple is typically made of   hog offal, such as the head, heart, liver, and other trimmings, which are boiled with any bones attached (often the entire head), to make a broth. Once cooked, bones and fat are discarded, the meat is reserved, and (dry) cornmeal is boiled in the broth to make a mush. The meat, finely minced, is returned to the pot and seasonings, typically sage, thyme, savory, black pepper, and others are added. The mush is formed into loaves and allowed to cool thoroughly until set. The proportions and seasoning are very much a matter of the region and the cook's taste.

A few manufacturers have introduced beef and turkey varieties and color the loaf to retain the traditional coloration derived from the original pork liver base. Home recipes for chicken and turkey scrapple are also available

This is what you will find if you google Scrapple.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## turnandburn (Jun 28, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Scrapple is typically made of   hog offal, such as the head, heart, liver, and other trimmings, which are boiled with any bones attached (often the entire head), to make a broth. Once cooked, bones and fat are discarded, the meat is reserved, and (dry) cornmeal is boiled in the broth to make a mush. The meat, finely minced, is returned to the pot and seasonings, typically sage, thyme, savory, black pepper, and others are added. The mush is formed into loaves and allowed to cool thoroughly until set. The proportions and seasoning are very much a matter of the region and the cook's taste.
> 
> A few manufacturers have introduced beef and turkey varieties and color the loaf to retain the traditional coloration derived from the original pork liver base. Home recipes for chicken and turkey scrapple are also available
> 
> ...


what u meant to say was its made from everything but the oink...lol.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 28, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> what u meant to say was its made from everything but the oink...lol.


Pretty much. But it sure is good. I have never had it made with venison. But I know it would be good.

David


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 28, 2013)

Looking mighty fine Bear.  Brings back memory's of my dad making it, which I have never done, loved it though.

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Looks MY T TASTY.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks Mule!!

Bear


KC5TPY said:


> Hello Bear.  I gotta tell ya, I had to google that.  Scrapple is somethin I have never seen or heard of.  But anything that looks that good gotta be on tha to do list!  Thanks for sharin.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Thanks Danny!!

See Below.

Bear


KathrynN said:


> A neighbor of ours treated us to some Scrapple a few years back.  Love that with the fried "taters"!  Yumm
> 
> Kat


Thank You Kat !!

Bear


TurnandBurn said:


> venison scrapple you say??...looks good bear! scrapple...definitely a PA thing. lol.


Thanks T&B !!

This batch was made over near the Delaware River, by a bunch of guys who each contribute some of their Deer parts. They all help stir it & pour it and everything. Then it gets divvied up into the amounts ordered before the cooking started. Two of my BILs were in that bunch.
One of the Great things about living in SE PA is that this is the heart of Pennsylvania Dutch country. All of our grocery stores sell Scrapple & most of the restaurants serve Scrapple daily.
Some people put syrup or Apple Butter on it.
Personally, if it's not very good Scrapple, I put a little ketchup on it, but if it's good Scrapple, I just sprinkle a little Salt & Pepper on it.

Bear


----------



## turnandburn (Jun 28, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Mule!!
> 
> Bear
> 
> ...


yes sir. ive got friends in lancaster,PA. been there a few times on a R&R...simple livin.  first time i ever saw amish ppl other than on tv. where i had my first scrapple. i had mine with syrup and with apple butter. everyone silently watched as i ate it....i was wondering why everyone was staring at me..haha. after a few stories of things ive eaten before around the world everyone was like, oh well then yeh you should have no problem eating this then..haha. good times.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Scrapple is typically made of   hog offal, such as the head, heart, liver, and other trimmings, which are boiled with any bones attached (often the entire head), to make a broth. Once cooked, bones and fat are discarded, the meat is reserved, and (dry) cornmeal is boiled in the broth to make a mush. The meat, finely minced, is returned to the pot and seasonings, typically sage, thyme, savory, black pepper, and others are added. The mush is formed into loaves and allowed to cool thoroughly until set. The proportions and seasoning are very much a matter of the region and the cook's taste.
> 
> A few manufacturers have introduced beef and turkey varieties and color the loaf to retain the traditional coloration derived from the original pork liver base. Home recipes for chicken and turkey scrapple are also available
> 
> ...


I haven't helped for many years, but that sounds in the realm of what is generally used, except when huge amounts of Venison is tossed in.

Bear


TurnandBurn said:


> what u meant to say was its made from everything but the oink...lol.


Sometimes the Oink gets thrown in too.

Bear


themule69 said:


> Pretty much. But it sure is good. I have never had it made with venison. But I know it would be good.
> 
> David


Definitely is good, unless the makers don't know what they're doing. Ran into one of them years ago!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 29, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Looking mighty fine Bear.  Brings back memory's of my dad making it, which I have never done, loved it though.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom!!

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 29, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Tom!!
> 
> Bear


No thank you.  Went to sleep last night thinking of your scrapple.  Now you know how gray hair effects you.

Tom


----------

